# Robinson Hot Air Engine



## mh121 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello all, I am nearing completion of my Rider pumping engine and have enjoyed making it. It was my first attempt at a hot air type engine and I would like to try another, does anyone know of a set of drawings that are available for a Robinson type engine. Any assistance would be greatfully recieved.

Cheers for now,
MartinH


----------

